# Reading, PA and surrounding areas!



## Lisa B (Mar 13, 2009)

Right, i moved, im in Reading, PA, USA, and would like to meet up with like minds from TPF - if your interested in a meet up end of april, let me know!

If your a parent we can arrange something the kids can do too, my son would like that!

Get in touch with ideas and nods of approval for comming....

Lisa xx


----------

